
Ask HN: How to teach spoken English to non-native speakers? - f3f0
Please recommend courses, books, and videos.
======
amarant
I've used pimsleur audio book courses to learn Portuguese. They have English
courses too for speakers of some common languages. Three format suited me very
well and with pimsleur+living in Brasil I was fluent (though with a heavy
accent) within a year

